# Fray Results Tuesday Race



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

TUESDAY NIGHT PRACTICE RACE 

Place	Name	
1 Phillis R...........Ferndale
2	Wontorski M.....Indiana
3	Kraatz J..........StLouis......MO
4	Wrangler R.......CarsonCity..NV
5	Voegelin R........SantaCruz..CA
6	Giegel J...........Spokane....WA
7	DeYoung A........Indiana
8	Coaxum R.........Hayward....CA
9	Rojeski J..........RioDell......CA
10	Trump C..........Eureka.......CA
11	Addams C.........Sanoma......CA
12	Schmidt R.........StLouis.......MO
13	Jim Jr.............Benbow.......CA
14	Josefy P...........Hayward.....CA
15	Owyang M........Sacramento...CA
16	Jorgensen Ja.....Fortuna.......CA
17	Bowman B.........Escondido....Ca
18	Jackson Action....InlandEmpire..CA
19	Boynton M.........Ferndale.......CA
20	Trump B...........Eureka........CA
21	Shaha G...........Ferndale.......CA
22	VanArtsdalen A...StLouis.........MO
23	Jim Sr.............Garberville.....CA


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice job Jeff and Mike ! :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I don't see travis on that list he at the fray.


----------

